# My Dane



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

let's see if this picture from my phone works. here is my lovely Dane girl looking glamorous.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She looks like a total sweetie! How old is she? Have you had her since a puppy?


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

she's wonderful, i love her to death. the picture makes her look like a curmudgeon but she is actually quite a beautiful girl. she is going on five years old and we have had her since she was around eight months old.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

She's gorgeous!!! 

I think we can all agree we'd like to see more pictures of her!!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> She's gorgeous!!!
> 
> I think we can all agree we'd like to see more pictures of her!!


thanks so much :smile:

now that i have figured out how to finagle my photos on here without a real computer, i will be happy to share my girl.

ETA: here is a more flattering photo of my girl. this is going to be her "before" picture once i start her on PMR


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! She's gorgeous! What's her name?


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Was she a rescue? She's very pretty, she has a great head!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks everyone! her name is Riley and she was a rescue. she was pretty severely underweight when she came to us.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Riley is sooo beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

wow riley really is beautiful!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I cant believe you just have one...they're like potato chips, impossible to just have one!!!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I cant believe you just have one...they're like potato chips, impossible to just have one!!!


oh believe me, i know! three would probably be my ideal number. my next dane will be a puppy from a breeder but that dream is still three or four years off in the future. too bad circumstances do not allow it now because i have some major puppy fever!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Riley is a very gorgeous girl! I understand about the puppy fever, then I pet sat my mom's two young Dobermans for a weekend, and thus ended my puppy fever!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Riley is a very gorgeous girl! I understand about the puppy fever, then I pet sat my mom's two young Dobermans for a weekend, and thus ended my puppy fever!


i need to find myself some surrogate puppies too!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Riley is so pretty!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I cant believe you just have one...they're like potato chips, impossible to just have one!!!


Lol, so true, it didn't take us long to add a 2nd one!


----------

